# Job Probability after a Canadian Degree



## cyankahn (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi netizens , Siyanat here from India . I am a mobile applications developer with 2 years work ex.
I am planning to apply for Master in Software Systems from UBC (fall 2011). i read on the net that it can be difficult to get a job in Canada without "Canadian Experience". I just want to know if i stand a decent chance of getting professional employment after a Canadian degree. Any body has any statistics/experience in this regard. 
Thanks


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

cyankahn said:


> Hi netizens , Siyanat here from India . I am a mobile applications developer with 2 years work ex.
> I am planning to apply for Master in Software Systems from UBC (fall 2011). i read on the net that it can be difficult to get a job in Canada without "Canadian Experience". I just want to know if i stand a decent chance of getting professional employment after a Canadian degree. Any body has any statistics/experience in this regard.
> Thanks


Hi,

Can't give you a realistic insight as to whether you can land a job after you graduate. 

However, your Canadian experience as a student may help you to build a strong professional network as well as give you points to seek permanent residency in the future.

I suggest you publish your resume on the internet once you are here. Also, make sure you interact with people who are in the same industry (e.g.: computer society, etc).

Last but not least, you can do volunteer work while you're here. That's a great way to meet people and expand your network.

Much good luck!

PS* Do not forget to sharpen up your language skills as much as you possibly can as you'll compete with locals who are educated locally and are fluent in at least one official language. I'm still working on my English... still haven't touched my French book


----------



## cyankahn (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks scharlack for your insight. Yes , i guess networking will be the make or break thing there.
Can you tell me more about the volunteer work program?. Is it like unpaid internship ?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

cyankahn said:


> Thanks scharlack for your insight. Yes , i guess networking will be the make or break thing there.
> Can you tell me more about the volunteer work program?. Is it like unpaid internship ?


Volunteer work is usually unpaid.

You need to google volunteer programs in Canada or perhaps ask somebody who works for your university of choice.

Cheers


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

A masters degree in a good Canadian University will open doors to you. Also, there is a path for immigration (Permanent Residency) in Canada if you get some of your studies done in Canada.

I think you are doing the right thing.

Good luck


----------

